# BH Brag



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

My dog Stahl and I just completed our BH on Saturday and were awarded high BH competing against 7 other dogs. We scored a 58/60. Only rating lower than a V was on our sit in motion. Judge did not recognize the rule change allowing a slight pause or stutter step and called it handler help.

Watch out for us in the fall. We plan on showing at Regionals for our IPO at whatever level we are at!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Evan Stuart said:


> My dog Stahl and I just completed our BH on Saturday and were awarded high BH competing against 7 other dogs. We scored a 58/60. Only rating lower than a V was on our sit in motion. Judge did not recognize the rule change allowing a slight pause or stutter step and called it handler help.
> 
> Watch out for us in the fall. We plan on showing at Regionals for our IPO at whatever level we are at!



Evan

Congratulations to you and Stahl on completing your BH.
Sometimes it seems like the BH is harder for some dogs and handlers then the IPO. Too bad about the new rule confusion.
I kind of wish they'd just left it as a motion exercise and not introduced a "hesitation" that is either a pause or a 3 second
delay (not exactly a motion exercise)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations, Evan, that's really cool about how well you and your dog did, but frustrating about that stutter step, no doubt. 
:grin:

Regarding the stutter step: Here's what it says in the IPO English language version:

http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2011-annex-en.pdf

Page 25

"Sit Exercise"

"....From the basic position the handler goes with his free-heeling dog in a straight direction. After a minimum of 10 to 15 paces the handler assumes basic position and commands the dog to “sit” and goes 
another 15 paces and turns facing the dog..." 

The English translation seems clear to me, the way I read it, there are no more out of motion exercises in the BH, they don't even call them out of motion exercises. Now it's "sit exercise" and "down with recall". Obviously that's not right, which is where the stupid stutter step and length of pause comes into play. My gawd, no wonder they are having such a difficult time figuring out WTF FCI really wants!!!!! 

Personally I wouldn't do the stutter step, I'd rather lose points (if they ultimately decide stutter step is mandatory) because I don't train out of motion exercises using a stutter step, so it's a waste of time for me and my dogs.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Susan

I totally agree on the stutter step being something I don't want to teach my dogs if they're going to be expected to do a normal motion exercise for the rest of their IPO career. I have it on good authority that the Official English Translation is not written in stone. There are several areas of mistranslations that are being redone. Apparently the translation was done by committee where one person taking this section and another taking that one :-(


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

The only reason I did it that way was because my dog isn't as straight at this point; it's how I taught him the exercise. Obviously I will be continuing to train it as a normal "in motion" exercise for the IPO levels. Just thought I would lose more points because "the dog must be straighter." Oh, well. Still pretty damn proud of my dog.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Evan Stuart said:


> The only reason I did it that way was because my dog isn't as straight at this point; it's how I taught him the exercise. Obviously I will be continuing to train it as a normal "in motion" exercise for the IPO levels. Just thought I would lose more points because "the dog must be straighter." Oh, well. Still pretty damn proud of my dog.


Hi Evan, In case you thought I was saying something negative about your training, I want to be clear that my post was in no way a criticism of those who teach a stutter step bridge on the way to the out of motion exercises. My point is, like Thomas, it doesn't happen to work the way I train, so I won't be adding it for BH, even if I get dinged for not doing it! 

The only thing I know for sure is that there are many way to the top of the mountain! Rock on, Evan, you have good reason to be proud!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Evan Stuart said:


> My dog Stahl and I just completed our BH on Saturday and were awarded high BH competing against 7 other dogs. We scored a 58/60. Only rating lower than a V was on our sit in motion. Judge did not recognize the rule change allowing a slight pause or stutter step and called it handler help.
> 
> Watch out for us in the fall. We plan on showing at Regionals for our IPO at whatever level we are at!


Evan,

What organization sanctioned the trial, DVG, UScA or someone else? What did the other seven BH dogs do for the sit out of motion? NOTHING to do with you or your dog, but the BH is
a temperament test to see if your dog has the proper temperament to do Schutzhund/IPO It's a pass/fail, as long as you get 70% of the available obedience points you can go on to the traffic portion. The obedience "points" are not supposed to be recorded. High BH and trophies and BH score rankings are NOT what a BH is about. Also a judge that "did not recognize the rule change" is ridiculous. The new published rules aren't optional for each individual judge. Are you sure you weren't pointed for a head nod or shoulder drop and not for the actual hesitation?


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Evan,
> 
> What organization sanctioned the trial, DVG, UScA or someone else? What did the other seven BH dogs do for the sit out of motion? NOTHING to do with you or your dog, but the BH is
> a temperament test to see if your dog has the proper temperament to do Schutzhund/IPO It's a pass/fail, as long as you get 70% of the available obedience points you can go on to the traffic portion. The obedience "points" are not supposed to be recorded. High BH and trophies and BH score rankings are NOT what a BH is about. Also a judge that "did not recognize the rule change" is ridiculous. The new published rules aren't optional for each individual judge. Are you sure you weren't pointed for a head nod or shoulder drop and not for the actual hesitation?


I confirmed with the judge that it was the stutter step. It was a USCA event, with the judge being from Germany..

I know that BH points sent recorded and is just about the temperament. However, I believe it is also a good indicator of what is to come. I, personally, am very competitive. Getting by on the bare minimum is not acceptable to me and I would like to think that most of us in the sport strive for better than the minimum passing score. In IPO titles I will never be happy with just scraping by. If that's cool with you, so be it, but I know my dog and myself are better than that. I have big hopes for this dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Evan,

What did the other BH dogs do for the sit in motion?
Did they stop and pause or did they do it like a motion exercise?
It's nice to be competitive and have high goals but have you ever titled a Schutzhund/IPO dog before? There is only one 1st place at any trial and there are a LOT of competitors with LOTS of experience vying for that one spot. If you think you and your dog are up to the challenge? Good Luck to you 
I'll look for you and your dog in the future


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations Evan and Stahl!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Evan Stuart said:


> I confirmed with the judge that it was the stutter step. It was a USCA event, with the judge being from Germany..
> 
> I know that BH points sent recorded and is just about the temperament. However, I believe it is also a good indicator of what is to come. I, personally, am very competitive. Getting by on the bare minimum is not acceptable to me and I would like to think that most of us in the sport strive for better than the minimum passing score. In IPO titles I will never be happy with just scraping by. If that's cool with you, so be it, but I know my dog and myself are better than that. I have big hopes for this dog.


Congratulations on the BH. That being said no one is saying to scrape by but in all honesty the BH is nothing but a PITA and IMO just get it out of the way. You either have bestanden/ nicht bestanden or pass/fail that goes in your book. Last I checked there wasn't a BH Weltmeisterschaft so worrying about the points you receive over 42 amounts to squat in the grand scheme of things. Save the nit pick for when a score actually goes in the book. :neutral:


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Congratulations on the BH. That being said no one is saying to scrape by but in all honesty the BH is nothing but a PITA and IMO just get it out of the way. You either have bestanden/ nicht bestanden or pass/fail that goes in your book. Last I checked there wasn't a BH Weltmeisterschaft so worrying about the points you receive over 42 amounts to squat in the grand scheme of things. Save the nit pick for when a score actually goes in the book. :neutral:


Not nit picking. Just stating what happened. Also, as i said, how well you do in the BH can be a good indicator. Sorry if you disagree. The routine is basically the same as an IPO 1 routine without the retrieves. If you are happy with mediocrity in what you do and "get it out of the way" that's for you. It's not how I do things. Whether it's dog training, work, sports, being a dad, I strive to be the best. If something is worth doing, it's worth doing right, and doing well (at least for me). 

And also, next time you feel like being so negative when someone is proud of what they've accomplished, feel free to not reply.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Evan

When you're done patting yourself on the back for a BH.
How about answering the questions about how the other
BH participants did the sit out of motion and if you've ever titled an IPO dog yet? I'm guessing that both Keith and myself have titled a lot more dogs then you have. So for you to come here and cop an attitude about how competitive you are and how YOU don't settle for mediocrity is kind of funny.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Evan, not involved in the bickering here, but do you have a video of the BH? that would be cool to watch...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

wow. :-k I think you misunderstand both Kevin and Thomas. I don't see where either one said they settle for "mediocrity" nor do I think either of them in fact do settle for mediocrity. 

As far as the BH being a good indicator? Of what? Certainly not any kind of an indicator as to what the future performance will be - unless someone is getting their BH on Saturday and going for their schH1 on Sunday, then you get a pretty good idea of what the dog is going to look like for the actual title, but most people don't trial one day apart, so rarely is the picture presented by a BH an indicator of anything other than what it's supposed to be - traffic steady/temperament test. 

Regarding the rather recent phenomenon of clubs offering "high BH", personally I don't really see the point at all, since officially there are no points awarded for a BH. If you look at your official score book, you will see there are NO points entered for your dog anywhere in it, the BH is only pass/fail. 

I think it's great that you are enthusiastic about competing with your dog, and I think it's admirable that you put your best foot forward and took it seriously in the trial, but it would probably be a good idea not to assume the rest of us are wallowing in mediocrity just because we see the BH differently from you, we see it as something we need to pass so that we can go forward and earn titles.
:smile:


----------



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

Congrats to you and your dog!
I think I scored 'low BH' at the last trial I entered. Still very proud; in fact, I was amazed that I passed.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats Evan and good for you in taking the training seriously.

A big pet peeve of mine is having to be paired up in a BH with a person where they aren’t ready to be out there showing their dog. IMO that is irresponsible and dangerous. A BH should be thought of as a pre requisite to the IPO 1 and if you aren’t ready for the obedience at the 1 level. Why bother going into the BH?

The BH is not supposed to be a title on its own, its only there to show that the dog has the control and temperament to go forward in the sport.

I like that the judges are scoring the BH now..maybe trainers will put more effort into it if they receive a score.

T


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Ok, I guess I need to back track a little bit. I apologize to anyone I offended. To answer some of the questions, the two routines I watched they did their sit in motion. My understanding was that the stutter step was optional; maybe my mistake and no big deal. 

And no, I am relatively new to the sport and haven't titled any dogs. I'm she most of you have. Maybe I am jaded because at all of the trials I have been to people were not prepared and did not show well. I guess sometimes is just nit the teams day?

I do have video and hope to post it soon.

Maybe you veterans aren't impressed and don't care but being new, this is a big accomplishment for me. I put a lot of time and effort in, as I'm sure most do. 

I posted this assuming all of us in the sport were going to be supportive of each other. It was not my intention to start a debate or argument.

Again, I apologize for those I offended and I have nothing but the utmost respect to those that work hard, titled several (or even just 1) dog. I will just have to think twice before posting in the future.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tracey Hughes said:


> I like that the judges are scoring the BH now..maybe trainers will put more effort into it if they receive a score.
> 
> T


The judges aren't doing anything differently, and no score other than pass/fail is entered in the dogs score book. The only difference is some clubs are awarding a high BH based on the judges sheet used to determine whether or not the team qualified in the obedience portion in order to be allowed to go on to the traffic portion of the test.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Evan Stuart said:


> Ok, I guess I need to back track a little bit. I apologize to anyone I offended. To answer some of the questions, the two routines I watched they did their sit in motion. My understanding was that the stutter step was optional; maybe my mistake and no big deal.
> 
> And no, I am relatively new to the sport and haven't titled any dogs. I'm she most of you have. Maybe I am jaded because at all of the trials I have been to people were not prepared and did not show well. I guess sometimes is just nit the teams day?
> 
> ...


HI Evan,

It's not that big a deal. Enjoy the sport and your relationship with your dog. The sport needs more enthusiastic newcomers.
I"m looking forward to the video and good luck with the IPO I and beyond.

Nothing to do with you or your dog, but the new rules are a joke. They're difficult to understand and it appears some judges are enforcing some and not others :-(
Johannes Grewe is German born but I think he's lived in the US longer then some WDF members have been alive? 
I guess we'll all have to start asking which rules are going to be
enforced at the pretrial handlers meeting?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> The judges aren't doing anything differently, and no score other than pass/fail is entered in the dogs score book. The only difference is some clubs are awarding a high BH based on the judges sheet used to determine whether or not the team qualified in the obedience portion in order to be allowed to go on to the traffic portion of the test.


Hi Susan

It's a dangerous new practice. I'm guessing if the highest obedience scoring dog bites the neutral dog or the jogger during the traffic portion they wouldn't get the award? :-(


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Evan Stuart said:


> .........................The routine is basically the same as an IPO 1 routine without the retrieves..............


retrieves, (flat, meter jump and wall) as well as gun fire and send out too. :smile:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations Evan! You were the best on that day at your level. Proclaim it from the mountain tops bro! Be proud of what you have accomplished, most people that start in the sport never stay long enough to get a BH. I hope I meet you in trial so I can try to beat your ass so bad you look like a baboon in heat. And please do me the favor of trying to do the same to me. I'm looking forward to seeing you and your dog.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Evan Stuart said:


> ..I will just have to think twice before posting in the future.


Hello Evan, 
Don't worry....post away! Nice to have you here, and I love the enthusiasm! Seriously, post away lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Christopher Smith said:


> Congratulations Evan! You were the best on that day at your level. Proclaim it from the mountain tops bro! Be proud of what you have accomplished,
> most people that start in the sport never stay long enough to get a BH. I hope I meet you in trial so I can try to beat your ass so bad you look like a baboon in heat. And please do me the favor of trying to do the same to me. I'm looking forward to seeing you and your dog.


haha, love it! I will definitely do that! That's how I think it should be. I can deal with not winning when the other team deserves it and we showed at a level we should. Keeping strong working dogs is what this is about, no more diluting the gene pool.


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Susan
> 
> It's a dangerous new practice. I'm guessing if the highest obedience scoring dog bites the neutral dog or the jogger during the traffic portion they wouldn't get the award? :-(


I would assume the dog would be dq'ed and would not receive their BH. Therefore, it would go to the highest score that did pass.



Martin Espericueta said:


> Hello Evan,
> Don't worry....post away! Nice to have you here, and I love the enthusiasm! Seriously, post away lo
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Haha, thanks.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Evan Stuart said:


> I would assume the dog would be dq'ed and would not receive their BH. Therefore, it would go to the highest score that did pass


Agreed. It stands to reason if someone didn't earn BH then they can't get the high BH award.

BUT Thomas' post did make me think of something. What about someone who's dog was stellar on the OB portion but just barely squeeked by on the traffic portion. Do they deserve to win the high BH award over a team who's obedience was maybe a few points lower but who was much better in the traffic portion? Doesn't it stand to reason that a high BH should be for all the exercises and not just the OB portion?I think if clubs want to offer a high BH then there has to be a point system for all the exercises, otherwise call it a High Obedience Portion of the BH award, no?


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Doesn't it stand to reason that a high BH should be for all the exercises and not just the OB portion?I think if clubs want to offer a high BH then there has to be a point system for all the exercises, otherwise call it a High Obedience Portion of the BH award, no?


 
I would like to see some answers to these questions. 

Laura

P.S. Congratulations on earning your BH, Evan!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

cant a hosting body, present any kind of award they want to, at one of their events?


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

susan tuck said:


> Agreed. It stands to reason if someone didn't earn BH then they can't get the high BH award.
> 
> BUT Thomas' post did make me think of something. What about someone who's dog was stellar on the OB portion but just barely squeeked by on the traffic portion. Do they deserve to win the high BH award over a team who's obedience was maybe a few points lower but who was much better in the traffic portion? Doesn't it stand to reason that a high BH should be for all the exercises and not just the OB portion?I think if clubs want to offer a high BH then there has to be a point system for all the exercises, otherwise call it a High Obedience Portion of the BH award, no?


That IS a good point. Maybe it's because there is no point system in place for the traffic portion? And because high BH is something only some clubs award, not a universally recognized award, no one sees the need to create one?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Evan Stuart said:


> That IS a good point. Maybe it's because there is no point system in place for the traffic portion? And because high BH is something only some clubs award, not a universally recognized award, no one sees the need to create one?


Evan,

There is no point system in place for the traffic portion because it's all a temperament test. Next thing you know someone will claim to have been the high CGC at the next AKC show.
My Doberman got HIT last weekend when he got his IPO I
with a 259. That's only because our training director doesn't count his scores and it's "his award" 
You like how your dog did the BH obedience? Now get the retrieves and the send out as good (and do a real sit out of motion and forget the stutter step ) Then get the tracking and protection up to the same level. Then you'll have a real score. Listed in your score book and reported in the UScA (or
DVG) magazine.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tracey Hughes said:


> Congrats Evan and good for you in taking the training seriously.
> 
> A big pet peeve of mine is having to be paired up in a BH with a person where they aren’t ready to be out there showing their dog. IMO that is irresponsible and dangerous. A BH should be thought of as a pre requisite to the IPO 1 and if you aren’t ready for the obedience at the 1 level. Why bother going into the BH?
> 
> ...


Tracey,

Why do you care? If your dog is ready for his BH it shouldn't make any difference what the other dog is doing. As long as the other dog isn't dangerous. What's the excuse, my dog was doing great but got distracted when the other dog broke the long done?


----------



## Valerie Clayton (Apr 14, 2011)

I was there. You and your dog were AWESOME and you scored better than people who have titled dogs. As the national level competitor who handed out the awards said, the BH represents a lot of hard work and just to pass is a great accomplishment. The other competitors worked hard as well, but with varying (and sometimes surprising  degrees of success. You deserve that award, and thanks for setting such a good example for the rest of us there that day.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Valerie

You're required to do an intro in the new member bio section before posting


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think if a club offers a High BH award, at a trial, that the winner of that award should not be beat up for accepting it, and being proud of it. It is not his fault the club awarded a High BH.

It is NOT a super rare thing for a club to offer a high BH apparently, as I found more than just a few online references in a matter of a minute or two..

Sure it is a "feel good" award, but what is wrong with that? Getting a "feel good" award can be a good thing for enthusiasm.


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the words of encouragement and support, Joby and Valerie.

Thomas. You are right. I need to get my retrieves, tracking, and protection up to where it needs to be to show well for my 1. No argument from me.

Like Joby said, it is definitely a "feel good" award. And it works, I feel good, as I think I should be allowed. It motivates me to get the rest of the elements of my IPO 1 to the level it should be. When it is, I will trial.

Here is the video of the routine. Sorry about the shaky camera work. Camera guy was operating 2 cameras but you shouldn't miss much.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2liGcl-nIVk


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the video 

looks good to me, but I do not do SCH..so I will leave the critiques to those that do...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Unbelievable. Nobody beat Evan up for his award, EVERYONE congratulated him. Some of us question clubs issuing a "HIGH BH" and that turns into we are somehow mediocre trainers and we are attacking Evan?????? Sheesh!!!! Great video, best dog and handler team on the face of the earth, never seen any better. Supportive enough folks?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

You post the video you get a critique. All in all nice focus work from the dog. That being said remember this is a BH, you aren't graded the same as higher levels. The dog was forging almost the entire routine. About turns need to be quicker by you and the dog. About half of your turns were more of a half circle as opposed to a 90 degree corner. You performed both the sit and down out-of-motion incorrectly. New rules call for you take 10-15 steps, take a basic position, give the sit/down command then leave. Dog also anticipated the down, you were half a step away and the dog was going down before you said a word. Anticipated the finish. We won't even go over all the handler help you gave. Not trying to bust your balls just give you a heads up on what the video showed.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Valerie, please post here http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/ before you post anywhere else. 

Thanks! And welcome!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> You post the video you get a critique. All in all nice focus work from the dog. That being said remember this is a BH, you aren't graded the same as higher levels. The dog was forging almost the entire routine. About turns need to be quicker by you and the dog. About half of your turns were more of a half circle as opposed to a 90 degree corner. You performed both the sit and down out-of-motion incorrectly. New rules call for you take 10-15 steps, take a basic position, give the sit/down command then leave. Dog also anticipated the down, you were half a step away and the dog was going down before you said a word. Anticipated the finish. We won't even go over all the handler help you gave. *Not trying to bust your balls just give you a heads up on what the video showed.*


Evan, videos are assumed to be requests for honest evaluation. Everyone appreciates posting them, everyone wants to see them, and many will critique and/or applaud (or both).

These are just as honest as the criticisms:

_In case you thought I was saying something negative about your training, I want to be clear that my post was in no way a criticism 

I think it's great that you are enthusiastic about competing with your dog, and I think it's admirable that you put your best foot forward and took it seriously in the trial, but it would probably be a good idea not to assume the rest of us are wallowing in mediocrity just because we see the BH differently from you

Enjoy the sport and your relationship with your dog. The sport needs more enthusiastic newcomers.

Nice to have you here, and I love the enthusiasm!

I was there. You and your dog were AWESOME and you scored better than people who have titled dogs. 

Sure it is a "feel good" award, but what is wrong with that? Getting a "feel good" award can be a good thing for enthusiasm.
_

I think maybe a general argument got mixed in your individual thread, but that happens.

No matter what, _"Congratulations on your hard work and your BH"_ is really a big part of 'most every post.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Evan,

I pretty much agree with everything Keith said, in addition the about turn on the long leg of the on lead heeling was VERY wide.
You need to swing your arms naturally. You need to wait 3 seconds before moving on to the next exercise or finishing the
dog. You were too fast putting the leash on the dog at the end of the recall (when he finished to heel position)
I think what everyone is trying to say. You've got a very nice dog with a nice attitude and what looks like a good bond. However a BH is a temperament test. It is judged easier (and should be) then an IPO I If you repeated a similar performance for your IPO I under someone like Willie Pope you'd get rated G not V :-(
I don't think anyone is doing you any favors telling you did a V routine on a temperament test where the scores don't count and have you think that's how you'll get scored when the scores will go in the scorebook


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"I don't think anyone is doing you any favors telling you did a V routine on a temperament test where the scores don't count and have you think that's how you'll get scored when the scores will go in the scorebook"_



And that is what makes honest critiques here invaluable. 8)


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Evan great job on your BH and earning your title on a tough but fair judge in Markus Neutz.

You won't know what you need to work on till you trial. The trial no matter what title you are attempting is the great Truth. One trial will teach you more than 50 training sessions. The things you think you have down, may not be so when you trial. 

Don't pay too much attention to some of the comments made on this tread. 

Say hello to JB for me.

Regards,

Mario


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

The video looks nice overall. There is nothing there that I think is cause for concern. You already know what the problems are.The dog crowds a fair bit and is wide on the abouts. You need to have someone that is a great handler walk you through a few handling problems too. Also try watching the video and on the areas where you had handler problems and physically act out what you should have done. It sounds crazy but it works. 


I think your confidence and spirit chapped a few asses and their critiques were exceeding critical in retaliation. I think they may not understand or have forgotten that the BH is also a chance for new handlers to get their feet wet and hopefully be encouraged to continue in the sport.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice job and congrats Evan. I remember how nerve-wracking it was with my first one trying to count paces, thank the group, remember the pattern, wait for the judge's cue, not double command, and hope my dog was still there! It is stressful especially being new. I think you guys did a nice job


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Seriously man congrats.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> I think your confidence and spirit chapped a few asses and their critiques were exceeding critical in retaliation. I think they may not understand or have forgotten that the BH is also a chance for new handlers to get their feet wet and hopefully be encouraged to continue in the sport.


So tell me exactly where I was wrong in your opinion on the critique?


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> So tell me exactly where I was wrong in your opinion on the critique?


Are you sure you watched the right video Keith? Maybe a bad link had you watching this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTOgdgeD1oc


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Steve thats mean.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> So tell me exactly where I was wrong in your opinion on the critique?


The spirit behind it.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Steve Strom said:


> Are you sure you watched the right video Keith? Maybe a bad link had you watching this one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTOgdgeD1oc


Nope that was my dog trying his best to lose points that day. 79 for that performance. He was just sure he was there for different reasons. LOL


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> The spirit behind it.


Spirit behind it? Really?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Steve thats mean.


No big deal it is what it is. Maybe the DVG Nationals will be a better showing in obedience this year.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey man i couldnt even get to bh so more power to ya.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats! Your first time BH is always extremely stressful. To past on your first attempt is an achievement in it's self. Sorry I couldn't watch the whole video, I just ate and the camera movement made me nauseous! LOL. But what I did watch look very good.
While I think some got carried away with there critique, take it as a look into what you need to work on.
My overall opinion is more about you than the dog.
You seem very tight and robot like, shoulders slumped. Try and relax, head up, shoulders back, have a good time while your out there. You can practice this at your club.
Good job man!

I'm not a fan of High in trial BH's. But in this new competitive atmosphere of everyone gets a trophy, I guess it's the new way, LOL.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Nope that was my dog trying his best to lose points that day. 79 for that performance. He was just sure he was there for different reasons. LOL


Now thats some better spirit, Lol. Good luck at the DVG's.


----------



## John Bochenek (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice work Evan...keep it up.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tracey,
> 
> Why do you care? If your dog is ready for his BH it shouldn't make any difference what the other dog is doing. As long as the other dog isn't dangerous. What's the excuse, my dog was doing great but got distracted when the other dog broke the long done?


Thomas, 

I care because I have seen 3 dog fights at trials in the past 2 years. My dogs are ready or I wouldn't enter and that's a good thing as I have been paired up on 2 separate occasions with dogs who broke the down and ran around the field. When it is a solidly trained dog that is put at risk because the other handler didn't properly train their dog it puts a damper on the sport and looks bad to newcomers. This is a biting sport and control should be everything.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tracey Hughes said:


> Thomas,
> 
> I care because I have seen 3 dog fights at trials in the past 2 years. My dogs are ready or I wouldn't enter and that's a good thing as I have been paired up on 2 separate occasions with dogs who broke the down and ran around the field. When it is a solidly trained dog that is put at risk because the other handler didn't properly train their dog it puts a damper on the sport and looks bad to newcomers. This is a biting sport and control should be everything.


HI Tracey

My qualifier was "as long as the other dog isn't dangerous"
I don't care if the other dog doesn't sit or down or heel or do anything else. As long as he stays away from my dog.


----------

